# Too much light, or not enough?



## MacD (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm sure this question's pretty basic, but I'm new to planted tanks, so here goes: if one of my 3 java ferns' leaves have started to go all brown (btw, this is a new tank, plants have been in for 3 weeks now) does this mean it's getting too much light or not enough? I think I've read something about new plants losing some of their leaves and then rejuvenating themselves once they get acclimatized to the tank, but if this is the case, why is it only happening to one of the 3 javas? Any info./advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 15, 2007)

It will help to know how many Watts per Gallon you have in your tank.


----------



## MacD (Aug 3, 2007)

The tank is 29 gal. and right now I'm using the stock fluorescent that came with the tank (20 watts). Everything I've read says I should have at least 60 watts for a 29 gal. tank, which I am planning on doing soon, but so far all the plants except that one java fern are doing great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

It could be that its not getting enough light. Java fern can survive in low light but doesn't grow very fast and doesn't always thrive. Are the browning leaves shaded or are the out in the open (where they are getting alot of the light)?

Do you fertilize the tank with anything?

The Java fern groups in my 55g planted have plenty of light but still sometimes a few leaves will brown and die...not sure why. 

I'd try to up the light when you can (a 65 watt fixture would work well on your tank) and see if that helps any.


----------



## MacD (Aug 3, 2007)

Shading's not an issue (the java fern in question is right out in the open), as for fertilizer, I used 2 bags of Eco-complete as my substrate and if I understood it correctly I shouldn't need any ferts with Eco-complete? As for your advice with the 65 watt fluorescent, that sounds like exactly what I should be looking for. Can I get a single 65 watt tube to fit my 30" ballast?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

You should still dose some ferts with eco-complete. Seachem Flourish and Flourish Excel were both reccomended for me for my new planted tank.

Also, if your ballast is not rated for 65 watts, doesn't matter what bulb you get. Most likely, you need to look for a new ballast.


----------

